
Google Outages Damage Cloud Credibility - jacquesm
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/172614/google_outages_damage_cloud_credibility.html
======
smoody
Google is cloud-based? Geeze, all this time I was under the impression that
they owned their own data centers, managed their own servers, and built-out
their own network!

The article should be titled "Scaling your server infrastructure to Google
levels is difficult and Google needs better QA and perhaps changes to their
network topology to insure fewer outages." But I guess putting the words
'cloud' and 'credibility' in your articles gets more attention.

The press needs to better understand what they're talking about. The only
people utilizing a "cloud" in regards to Google are those people running apps
with AppEngine. Either that or _everyone_ who uses an externally run and
manager mail service is running in the cloud in which case the 'cloud' is
amazingly stable and it is simply Google that is having issues.

